# New Mercury 150 ProXS and Suzuki DF150's in stock for REPOWER!



## WaypointCC (Oct 22, 2012)

We have several Mercury 150hp ProXS and Suzuki DF150’s in stock!!
If you need to REPOWER your boat with a new motor we can take care you now! Give us a call today 361-651-2628.


----------

